# Integrado Generador de Codigos para Motores Paso a paso Bipolares



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hola, se que hay 25 mil post referidos a los motores paso a paso bipolares, pero creanme ninguno habla de lo que preciso.

Un profesor me dijo que existia un integrado llamado SAA1027 que generaba codigos para paso a pasos bipolares, con entrada de clock y direccion. Resulta que ese integrado ya no existe mas.
Encontre otro en intenet llamado MPPC 001, todabia no pregunte si existe en la electronica.

Conocen alguno similar a estos??

Descarten la opcion de microcontrolador/pc ya que esto es para un robot y el microcontrolador principal solo le dice la direccion y la habilitacion, se me complica el programa y ademas no tengo puertos disponibles para usar, ya que son 4 bits por motor, y tengo que usar 2.

Saludos y muchas gracias

PD: Cabe decir que la secuencia que tiene que hacer el integrado es la siguiente....   1010/1001/0101/0110


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2009)

Aquí lo tienen.
http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm



> SAA1027		$36.384


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Nov 12, 2009)

La pagina de electronica de liners esta re desactualizada,,,ellos mismo me lo dijeron...igualmente 30 pico de mangos....mucha plata jajaja

alguna solucion con compuertas y flip-flops???

Gracias!!

Hola! el mismo profesor me dio otro integrado que aparentemente existe XD, pero nose como usarlo...alguien sabra?? Es el MC3479

Saludos!

Olvidence, de ese integrado...sale mas de 100 pesos argentinos...me voy a tener q tirar por una logica digital comun y silvestre

saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2009)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:


> La pagina de electronica de liners esta re desactualizada,,,ellos mismo me lo dijeron...igualmente 30 pico de mangos....mucha plata jajaja
> 
> alguna solucion con compuertas y flip-flops???


Mira por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/#post67990


----------



## cerebroo (Nov 16, 2009)

Creo que no es nada del otro mundo manejar un motor PaP, solo conocer bien las bobinas, e ir probando la secuencia, luego si quieres haces un contador j-k, para que siga la combinacion requerida


----------



## HADES (Abr 17, 2010)

Bueno no se, si ya se cerro la discusion pero si no para futuras referencias permitanme mencionarles un chip generador de codigos para mot. pap el L297 Saludos!


----------

